# garlic fries!



## powersmokin (May 3, 2010)

Anyone got a good fair style garlic fry recipe?


----------



## placebo (May 3, 2010)

Fry french fries then add copius amounts of chopped garlic. Fair enough?


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (May 3, 2010)

It really is that simple.  Get a big stainless bowl.  Fry your fries as usual, dump them in the stainless bowl with a handfull of freshly chopped garlic, some salt and pepper, and some chopped parsley and toss them around in the bowl.  The secret is going right from the grease into the bowl so the residual heat from the fries pulls the flavor out of the garlic.  YUM.


----------



## fire it up (May 3, 2010)

The advice given sounds good but if you want your fries to fry up properly like they do at a fair or restaurant you might want to try dropping the raw cut taters into the oil for a minute or so then pull them up and let them drain then drop them again and fry till crispy.
Just a little tip


----------



## powersmokin (May 10, 2010)

ive mever fried before. i dont even have a frier. so this will be a challenge.


----------



## nebraskaheat (May 10, 2010)

From your location, I'm guessing you went to At&T ballpark and had the gilroy garlic fries?

I went last summer and they were amazing!

I plan to make some soon.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 10, 2010)

Honestly i dont usualy like this type of Garlic (pre minced)




, but love it on Garlic Fries... Take the fries fresh out of the fryer add this to taste and some vinigar, salt, & pepper... mmmmm mmmmmm good serve right away...


----------



## mballi3011 (May 10, 2010)

Now you want good frys then you better go get a frier and then you can make some good frys. I would do like Jim (fire it up) and twice fry them for then they will get crispy on the outside and tender on the inside. Then just shake some garlic an salt on them right out of the frier and then it will stick it the frys.


----------



## powersmokin (May 17, 2010)

That garlic in a jar looks good. Ill try some in a pot and see how that goes.


----------



## grampyskids (May 17, 2010)

I hate the darn things. I had season tickets at the Oakland Coliseum for 7 years and my seats were right behind the vendor who sold them. If you really want to make them google: gordon biersch garlic fries.


----------



## shtrdave (Jun 29, 2010)

I fry on the stove, use a heavy bottomed pot or about a 5 qt cast iron dutch oven.


----------

